# A few big ones from Sebastian inlet.



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

My friend sent me a email with attached photo. He said, "went to the east coast to a place called Sebastian inlet and did well. Stuck eight fish but the smallest was 17" and the big one went 27"...end quote.

He's a honest dude so even though there is no refrence in the picture to gauge the size of the flounder I will take his word for the truth.

Also, he is new to florida but has been a gigger his whole life growing up in the Carolinas and later in Texas. He has a proper flounder fan boat so if anyone is interested in knowing what a fan boat is all about and is willing to share knowledge with him in his area then send me a PM and I'll see about trying to get you hooked up. He lives in the Tampa area.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sweet flatties, i wouldnt mind a few for the fryer


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

sebastian is one of the best places to surf in FL. dont think its known for its flounder giggin but looks like it could be


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Some pretty good eatin' in the pic! Can he let you post a pic of the flounder fan boat? I haven't see anyone using one out on the water yet. Maybe thats why my reports are so few. I'm in the wrong spots? lol! :clap:clap


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

they have a larger flounderover there, not unusual to "catch" them over 8 pounds in November.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

> *Shiznik (7/30/2009)* Can he let you post a pic of the flounder fan boat? I haven't see anyone using one out on the water yet.


This Sean standing next to his fan boat with a 2 man Tx limit.










My fan boat


----------



## Coop6 (May 22, 2012)

I'm 25 min from sebastion inlet and fish there a lot. I bowfish by the inlet when the water is clear its pretty good. Winds been messin it up lately. I love bowfishin flounder its more fun than usin a gig. Trying to get out this week as long as the wind cooperates


----------



## lagoon charters (May 22, 2012)

Here's a pic of the new rig I'm building live right there fish it everyday...hope to have it on the water soon. Go







t a little issue with a mid throttle vibrating gotta work out the kinks


----------



## chop-chop (Mar 20, 2009)

Are you going to put a protective shroud around that?


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

May be a stupid question, but whats the point of the fan? I just pole around.


----------



## lagoon charters (May 22, 2012)

No need for shroud. You can walk right under it.


----------



## lagoon charters (May 22, 2012)

If you've ever giggled with a fan you would never go pole again lol. Believe it or not I've spooked more fish with a pole or a Trolling motor than I have ever with a fan. Makes it so much easier to cover water and when it gets a little shallow just hit the throttle and scooter over it. Also it keeps my Batt. Charged for my led lights I can run all night on eight sets of leds.... When I want to go flats fishing I just undo the bearing nut and of it comes role up wire harness and its like it was never there.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Sebastian is where the the biggest flounder in the state come from. The world record southern flounder is from there. 21 lbs. Very famous for the fall flounder run.


----------



## lagoon charters (May 22, 2012)

I second that. As did the speckled trout.


----------

